
Coronavirus Reality Check - hirundo
https://www.firstthings.com/web-exclusives/2020/04/coronavirus-reality-check
======
chasd00
FTFA "We’ve been stampeded into a regime of social control that is
unprecedented in our history. Our economy has been shattered. Ordinary people
have been terrorized by death-infused propaganda designed to motivate
obedience to the limits on free movement"

man, hackernews isn't going to like this..

